# Any AR - shooters



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone out there own an AR type rifle? Picking myne up at the dealer tomorrow and am looking forward to getting out to the range soon. If theres anyone around Bismarck that would like to get together and shoot their rifles maybe we could hook up. Hopefully we get some nicer weather in the near future. Anyone with AR- Variations, post what ya got.

Me, I'll be running a Colt M.T. Comp HBar II Will decide if Im going to put the 6x18 on after I shoot it with the carry handle/irons attached. Can't wait. :strapped:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I've got a DPMS 16" M4 configuration that I like very well. Also had a Bushmaster Varminter for a while but traded it off for a tac driving bolt action. I've been thinking of building another one but can't decide what yet. Too much to choose from. Send me a PM, I usually hit the range on most weekends.


----------

